# Los Angeles River Ride



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Is anyone riding the Los Angeles River Ride in a few weeks? There seem to be several options for riders of all abilities. I've never ridden the Los Angeles River trail and was thinking about giving it a try.

http://la-bike.org/riverride


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I did the 70 mile ride a couple years ago. Its a flat ride all the way into Long Beach. Got back before noon.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Yangpei said:


> http://la-bike.org/riverride


do it! always a fun event.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I did that ride a couple of years ago. It was a fun ride, but you should bring a couple of spare inner tubes just in case you get flats on the ride. People were having flats all over the place. The ride was mostly flat, but had a couple of laps around the LA Zoo which has a small hill before heading to the river path.

If you didn't register yet I think you can still register through Eliya USA which is one of the ride sponsors, and I do not think they have a late registration surcharge.
http://www.eliyausa.org/news_bikeride2011.html


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> do it! always a fun event.


+1

Taking the baby in the co-pilot, so we're only doing the 15-mile. Should still be fun, though.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This looks interesting I might have to show up for it.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I did the century ride this morning. It is a fun ride with practically no climbing (about 1680 ft of total climbing). There was quite a bit of glass as well as waiting at lights on the sections that were not on the river path. I put on Continental Gatorskins last night to try to avoid getting a flat, and I was spared. Lots of people got flats.

Overall it was a fun ride and the money goes to a good cause.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/90462084


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

My wife and I did the LA River Ride 100 mile ride today. The weather was great and the ride was a lot of fun. The portions of the ride that were not on the river trail was reasonably well-marked. But, we did have to deal with a lot of stop lights and traffic. They really could've used police support to assist in the ride through busy intersections. I also did not see any SAG vehicles along the route. Usually, we see support vehicles throughout the ride during most Gran Fondos or large group rides.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Yangpei said:


> My wife and I did the LA River Ride 100 mile ride today. The weather was great and the ride was a lot of fun. The portions of the ride that were not on the river trail was reasonably well-marked. But, we did have to deal with a lot of stop lights and traffic. They really could've used police support to assist in the ride through busy intersections. I also did not see any SAG vehicles along the route. Usually, we see support vehicles throughout the ride during most Gran Fondos or large group rides.


I'm pretty sure they did not have SAG support. They did have mechanics at the rest stops, but you would have to make it there. There were ride marshalls riding around. Perhaps they had some basic supplies with them or a contact to call if someone got stranded.


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds like an interesting ride even for a beginner, should be better than the winds from the OC riverbed by Angels Stadium!


----------

